# Macleay river turtles



## Benan (Nov 12, 2006)

Can someone post pictures of their macleay river turtle plz?​


----------



## Strange1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Here is an old pic of my pair while they were in quarentine...







They look the same as normal short necks but they have orange eyes.


----------



## Benan (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmm and dont grow as big, do they look like Miurray river turtles?​


----------



## Strange1 (Nov 13, 2006)

The female in the picture is almost full grown at 17cm.
Have u seen Murray river turtles before? If so then you will know by looking at the picture ive posted that they do look the same...


----------

